# Deer Decoys



## curtisj (Oct 9, 2007)

Been reading several articles related to deer decoys & thought of purchasing one.  Seen several on the market and was wandering if anyone on here used them and if they produced results.  Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 11, 2007)

I bought one that is flat, and is printed on both sides and folds up.  The legs are heavy wire that stick in the ground.  I have seen does steer clear os it and and twice I have had it attacked by a buck...but I gun hunt so I use more for fun, or putting in my pasture when people acome over and watch them stop and point at it.  

A word of caution:  I would be reluctant to use it except during bow season and would NEVER carry it in the woods during gun season.  It looks very real and may get you shot.


----------



## deedly (Oct 11, 2007)

We have tried them for about 2 seasons before, and did not have any recognized  success.  A couple times a doe would come close to see and then wander off.  Thats it.  We would put these decoys in spots in fields where we knew deer fed and  the deer would ignore them.  LOL.  Now they offer decoys that the head moves up and down. I cannot say about the deer decoys but when I switched to a motion turkey decoy the results were remarkable.  If I  try deer decoys again it  will be a motion decoy.


----------

